# Need Advice For Gaining Weight



## JuneBloom (Jun 21, 2014)

I am looking for suggestions to help me gain weight.

Background: I have gone through 2 rounds of treatment for SIBO which triggered a lengthy flair-up of my IBS-D. I had IBS as a child, but had very few problems with it until the SIBO hit. I finisihed my last treatment in May of this year, then began the low FODMAP diet and amitriptyline for IBS-D.

It took me 2 years to find the right doctor to diagnose and treat the SIBO. As a result I have lost a lot of weight, including muscle mass. I currently take DanActive probiotic, multiple vitamin, Oscal 600 with D, and B12 supplements to help with the deficiencies caused by SIBO.

I am female, 5'11" thin frame, and currently weigh 138 lbs. My "feels good" weight goal is 160 lbs. give or take 5 lbs.

I eat organic, non-GMO foods whenever possible, I do eat meat, and rarely eat processed foods, and eat 5-6 times per day.

1.) What are some healthy foods to eat that will help me gain weight and rebuild muscle?

2.) What is a healthy amount to gain each week or each month?

Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Well usually for losing weight is 1-2 pounds a week, so probably the same in the other direction.

To gain 1 pound a week is 500 extra calories a day. So if you can add some olive oil (healthy oil) that will help add calories and then just up the portion size of what you do eat by a bit for each thing. Most people get enough protein to add muscle and working out so the muscles have a reason to add to them helps a lot. If you really eat next to no protein adding some lean chicken, fish or eggs to the diet can get you more protein.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

I would say add whatever calories you can by using fat and protein. Generally for IBS, too many carbs can lead to more problems, and especially if you've had SIBO in the past.

I eat tons of this stuff:

-nuts (walnuts, macadamia nuts, brazil nuts)

-coconut oil

-grass-fed butter (kerrygold)

-olive oil

-nut/seed butters (almond butter, walnut butter, tahini)

Try throwing a tablespoon of butter (grass-fed) on whatever carb you're eating, and adding olive oil to all of your vegetables. Eat a few more ounces of whatever meat you're eating that day. Also add a small handful of some nuts to a meal.


----------



## JuneBloom (Jun 21, 2014)

Thank you so much! I'm slowly gaining a few pounds a week. Best of all I'm rebuilding muscle. After looking at my food journal I realized I wasn't getting nearly enough protein daily. I started drinking an Ensure Muscle drink (25% daily protein) and adding nuts, peanut butter and hard boiled eggs to my usual chicken routine. I also needed to build up my carbs, and since breads are out, I've added the Chex gluten free cereal, lots more rice and potato chips. For sugars, I'm adding a full cup of blueberries or raspberries to my oatmeal. It's nice to have some energy in reserve now, so my activity level can increase without me suddenly "crashing". Thanks again


----------

